# Faceplate 'glow' changes color by function



## davidlachnicht (Dec 27, 2005)

what would be really cool, for the old and young folks alike,
would be to have the glowing faceplate of the tivo box change color 
according to the function its performing (recording, updating, etc.)
(hey, i think i could actually see that from across the room!)


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

It would be doable only with a hardware update.

Software wise, it would be better to muck with the indicators.
I'd have the red be solid for an intended recording, slowly blinking for a suggestion, faster blinking for a network transfer. Have the green blink if someone is doing an MRV or T2G transfer from the box.


----------



## NewYorkLaw (Dec 9, 2005)

Cool idea.


----------

